# got some dither fish



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

got some small silver dollars, columbian tetras and neon tetras from petsmart at $1 each. retail was a lot more. so for everyone that's looking for some cheap dither fish for their tanks head to petsmart and get some


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

are they having another one of those $1 per fish sales? what else is going for a buck? i could really use some more otos


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, they've beening having the $1 per fish sale since new year.
all the algae eater was $1 until beginning of Feb, then was some of the livebearer, and now tetras and silver dollars until March 22nd if remember correctly.

otos are not included in the list (they were in Jan.)


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I do dithers in my pygo tank but still gotta be careful. Im lucky enough the guys at my lfs will tell you if there is an ick infection or something else is off. Should call em temp fish in piranha tanks really lol.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope for the sake of your fish, you are putting those fish in quarantine for atleast a month... I would bet almost anything i own they have ich, and have seen petsmart fish nuke many tanks because of owners dumping them in directly.

If one tank in the store has ich, because all of their tanks are linked, every fish has it so... you are prob putting something in your tank you dont want.

If you dont have an outbreak, go buy a lottery ticket because today is your lucky day


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ægir said:


> I hope for the sake of your fish, you are putting those fish in quarantine for atleast a month... I would bet almost anything i own they have ich, and have seen petsmart fish nuke many tanks because of owners dumping them in directly.
> 
> If one tank in the store has ich, because all of their tanks are linked, every fish has it so... you are prob putting something in your tank you dont want.
> 
> If you dont have an outbreak, go buy a lottery ticket because today is your lucky day


I've had luck with dumping fish directly in tank without issue in the past but never had luck with lottery......


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree Skunk....
How the F' do ya type your name??? i've never seen that font or what ever it is?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I agree Skunk....
> How the F' do ya type your name??? i've never seen that font or what ever it is?


I copy and paste it whenever i need to type it... there is a unicode command for it, i just dont remember it at the moment


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never had problem from that petsmart so I'm keeping my fingers crossed now...
anyway.

you can find Ǣ in Character Map (Start, Accessories, System Tools), Unicode 01E2


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

dither fish = fish you don't give a sh*t if they get eaten ?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

brian519 said:


> dither fish = fish you don't give a sh*t if they get eaten ?


pretty much.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

g/l w/ the tetras, my huge rhom even picked most of mine off w/in a short period...though i still have 2 neon tetras left.

only giant and zebra danios, and exodons, have worked for me for an extended period, as they are fast as hell.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my 12" diamond ate one of the giant danios and chased 3 out of the tank (I found them on the floor dried up). had 5 zebra danios now theres only 3 left. ate few cons too, now I have only one left.
so far one silver dollar has been eaten.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i wont do the petsmart thing....i go to my lfs who i trust
they treat their fish


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Neons are at my petsmart for a buck fiddy! Thinking of getting 6-8 for the piranha tank. but I kinda want them to last.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

If you want them to last don't get em. The guy at my lfs gave me 30 of em cuz I helped him moved some boxes and they were gone in 2 days. If you get 8 when you wake up in the morning they'll be gone no matter how well fed your p's are. It's a shame they're a nice lookin lil fish but they don't last I'd go with some giant danios they're bigger and faster but eventually they'll be lunch too.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^good luck...........


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Meh, Im not sure yet. I feed my p's 5 times a day so lol.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i put 15 zebra danios in my pygo tanks few weeks ago, I still have about 10 left


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the size of the piranha(s) you are putting the dither fish with makes a huge difference. imo, small to med sized piranha(s) will pick off dither fish more quickly than a larger one. in my experience, my 14" rhom is just too big and slow to pick off really fast moving giant danios, and i still have almost all of those, maybe all. however, even the tiny, but slower, tetras and zebra danios have come up missing recently, and they are the equivelent of a tiny snack for him.

and danios are way cheaper than exodons...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Ægir said:


> I hope for the sake of your fish, you are putting those fish in quarantine for atleast a month... I would bet almost anything i own they have ich, and have seen petsmart fish nuke many tanks because of owners dumping them in directly.
> 
> If one tank in the store has ich, because all of their tanks are linked, every fish has it so... you are prob putting something in your tank you dont want.
> 
> If you dont have an outbreak, go buy a lottery ticket because today is your lucky day


Agreed but I think we lost this battle man.


----------

